# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Një hërë në jetë ja vlen të...

## Daniel Maker

*cfar mendoni qe ja vlen te behet sesbon te pakten nje here ne jete?*

po qe hap kjo teme moderatora na falni faji eshte i apollyon qe me tha hap nje tem te ri se na ka marr malli  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Daniel Maker

me erdhi ne men tema pas ndeshjes sonte:nje here ne jete ja vlen te jesh ke stadiumi duke pa finalen e champion's league Milan-Juventus dhe te shikosh milanin te ngrej kupen

----------


## floren

Ne rast se ja vlen atehere njehere eshte baraz me hicin

----------


## elsaa

Nje her ne jet ja vlen te..          hidhesh nga kati i peste , por vetem nje her ama  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Zombi

Me falni per injorancen, por cfar eshte kjo "sesbon"?

----------


## Daniel Maker

> Me falni per injorancen, por cfar eshte kjo "sesbon"?


per menimin tat ca thu ti qe te pakten nje here ne jet duhet te besh?

tju mesoj un shqipen juve??

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Nje her ne jet ja vlen te..          hidhesh nga kati i peste , por vetem nje her ama


Pac fat  :shkelje syri: 

me parashyt?...lol

----------


## Daniel Maker

> Nje her ne jet ja vlen te..          hidhesh nga kati i peste , por vetem nje her ama


leja simpatin atynve qe din me e bo te lutem  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Me sesben  ???

Te behesh mami  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

> ---
> 
> cfar mendoni qe ja vlen te behet sesbon te pakten nje here ne jete?


Te shohesh finalen e;

Champions League
Boterorit
Europianit


Daniel to da caj ballin

----------


## Daniel Maker

> Te shohesh finalen e;
> 
> Champions League
> Boterorit
> Europianit
> 
> 
> Daniel to da caj ballin


se mos je i pari qe ma thu..

ja vlen nje here ne jet te hudhesh ne pishqin me bark nga 12 metra..oj none rreshkita sa u vrava

----------


## xfiles

Nje here ne jete ja vlen te ...
nuk ja vlen fare per asgje.

----------


## suada dr

bahhh sa pesimist ky xfiles.

----------


## alda09

Daniel ke filluar bene pyetje shume te veshtira ti,come mai??????

Njehere ne jete ja vlen te dashurohesh.    apo ja futa kot

----------


## Marijuana85

> Nje here ne jete ja vlen te ...
> nuk ja vlen fare per asgje.


Ma xfiles, pse aq pesimist?  :buzeqeshje: 

per mua nje here ne jete ja vlen te shkosh ne gjdo kontinent

----------


## land

nji here ja vlen te vdesesh se sbon :perqeshje:  :shkelje syri:

----------


## xfiles

> nji here ja vlen te vdesesh se sbon


ma more nga goja per zotin,
doja ta thoja po thashe, lere fare.

Pse e paskan fshire postimin tim.
po e them prap
nje here ne jete ja vlen te behesh baba.
(brenda temes eshte besoj)

----------


## xani1

Fillimi është nisur pa lidhje. Postimet janë bërë pa lidhje. Unë nuk dua të them asgjë pa lidhje.

----------


## xfiles

> Fillimi është nisur pa lidhje. Postimet janë bërë pa lidhje. Unë nuk dua të them asgjë pa lidhje.


kjo qe sapo shkruajte ishte pa lidhje,
mireseerdhe dhe ti ne grupin e postimeve pa lidhje  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## xani1

> kjo qe sapo shkruajte ishte pa lidhje,
> mireseerdhe dhe ti ne grupin e postimeve pa lidhje .


Mirë se Ju gjeta! Vërtet m`u duk pa lidhje. Shumkush  nuk po e kupton fjalën "sesbon" , ashtu si nuk e kuptova as unë, prandaj çfarë të themi " me lidhje" për një fjalë pa lidhje.
Përshëndetje, xfiles!

----------

